# Cutting big stainless table top



## matthewsx (May 28, 2019)

So,

I have this really cool workbench that I've had for like 15 years now.




And this stainless steel top that's always been just a little to big for it.




The workbench is about 7' x 30" and the stainless table top is 8' x 3'. I've never tried to cut it down because I had more room in my old shop so I just let it hang over the sides. Now I want to trim it to size but since I don't have a CNC plasma cutter or a giant metal sheer I'm looking for ideas on how to cut it. In the past I've used a friction blade in a circular saw but this seems like it might just be too much for that approach. 

Thanks,

john


----------



## kb58 (May 29, 2019)

Honestly, take it somewhere. Cutting stainless of any significant thickness is really tough - and impossible if it hardens due to cutting heat.


----------



## wildo (May 29, 2019)

I would try one (or two) of these in an old circular saw on a track. Even if you burn up a blade or two, it will likely cost you less than taking it to some fabrication shop.






						D1260CF | Saw Blades | Steel Cutting | Medium Metal - Diablo Tools
					

Learn all about #D1260CF. Best in the world circular saw blades. Diablo’s Steel Demon Cermet II saw blades are redefining metal cutting, and the jobsite, by introducing exclusive innovation for cutting metals and stainless steels with a cordless or corded circular saw. The specially formulated...




					www.diablotools.com


----------



## richl (May 29, 2019)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/evolution-7-1-4-in-9-amp-corded-circular-saw-with-steel-shoe-and-hard-case/1000129715?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-tol-_-google-_-pla-_-129-_-soshandheldpowertools-_-1000129715-_-0&kpid&k_clickID=go_1724367489_70392675314_336409582459_aud-299487635250:pla-434734339629_m_1022009&gclid=CjwKCAjw27jnBRBuEiwAdjQXDHVBu7TO2b_GbU9NEnd_C26_hN_nh29Ik4yArSWpEwr01lBY-jELixoCjSMQAvD_BwE
		

This is another option. 7 1/4" evolution circular saw.  Plus you have a new cutting tool for the shop.
For me and my shop, I would probably just take a grinder to it, stainless cleans up pretty good. I wouldn't do it for a customer, plasma for that.


----------



## matthewsx (May 29, 2019)

Well, once again the cheapest tool in the shop gets it done

#HarborFreight
#4.5"AngleGrinder
#giterdone




Thanks for the tips everyone!!!!
I sure would have loved to go out and buy a plasma cutter but it just wasn't in the budget for this job. Freehand cuts with the angle grinder worked out great, even figured out that by cutting part way through in several spots I could keep everything together until I was ready to finish the cut. 

Cheers,

John


----------



## fixit (May 29, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> So,
> 
> I have this really cool workbench that I've had for like 15 years now.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with KB58. I would hate to screw up that table top.


----------



## fixit (May 29, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Well, once again the cheapest tool in the shop gets it done
> 
> #HarborFreight
> #4.5"AngleGrinder
> ...


you was lucky


----------



## matthewsx (May 29, 2019)

Maybe it's not clear from the picture but the table isn't solid 1" stainless. It's 16 gauge sheet that was probably used as a morgue slab at one time.  Richl had it right, since it's not for a customer I really didn't have anything to loose by cutting it myself. I got up this morning and did a small test cut to make sure the cutting disk would get through it and had it done, including cutting the birch plywood piece before I finished my second cup of coffee.

I really like the little HF grinders though. I usually keep three at all times, one with the stock grinding wheel, one with a flap disk, and one with a thin cutoff wheel. That cutoff wheel goes through 1/2" thick hot rolled tube or angle quicker than my 14" friction saw. It's kinda crazy but for $12 how can you go wrong?

Cheers,

John


----------



## matthewsx (May 29, 2019)

fixit said:


> I totally agree with KB58. I would hate to screw up that table top.



Yes, that's what I was concerned with and also why I never tried cutting it before. Worked out good though and it only cost one cutoff wheel

john


----------



## FOMOGO (May 29, 2019)

I concur on the HF grinders. One thing I do with all their electric tools, is to disassemble, and remove all the so called grease they use and replace with some good moly fortified grease. They seem to instantly run better and quieter, and will probably last longer. Mike


----------



## Cadillac (May 29, 2019)

I use a 4 1/2 grinder 75% of the time I cut something. My go to cutting tool. 1/16” cutoff wheel will cut just about anything cleanly. 
 Using a evosaw would scare me cutting stainless those chips would be a burner. Nice table.


----------



## Janderso (May 29, 2019)

I need to cut a piece of 1/8” stainless sheet down to size.
I am planning on using my Lotus plasma cutter with a clamped on guide.
Never cut stainless before with the plasma cutter.
Any words of wisdom? In advance?


----------



## Cadillac (May 29, 2019)

Plasma is great I have one and use more for intricate cutting or cut curves. Sometimes straight really depends on the end product. With post cleaning the slag and most likely blending a saw cut or ripples I would lean towards a cutoff wheel. Once you’ve cut your edge its done besides rounding your sharp edges. Plasma you gonna have to dress the cut with the grinder. 
To answer your question on plasma tips. Try not to stop/start the cut. I always bump the amps for stainless. Go as fast as you can while maintaining good cut quality, be steady, and air quality is important so a dryer of sort is worth its weight. Good luck!


----------

